# Babies on the way!



## lovemyratties (Feb 8, 2012)

I let the two out to play for 15 minutes about a week ago and now my female has a beer belly.
I am assuming she is pregnant.
If so she bred with her brother while they were playing at some point without me noticing.
So the babies will be Dwarf/Siamese/Dumbos with black eyes.
They should be super cute and sweet. 
I was actually going to breed them at one point if I found enough people to want them but this happened accidentally. 
If anyone is interested let me know!







This is Mali the mommy

This is Atreyu, the daddy.


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

:/ 
If they played a week ago it would be unlikely that she is already showing. Also letting opposite gender rats play together is a bad practice.

Cute rats. I like the female alot.


----------



## lovemyratties (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanks. Its not a BIG change but shes a little almost bloated looking. I'll guess we will find out if she is or not when the time comes. 
I usually have a good eye on them but I kind forgot they were out. They are litter mates and enjoy each others company. 
I feel bad keeping them apart.


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

Then you probably should get one more of each gender. Or fix one. It's just...I can tell that you were wanting to do this at some point, but you ought to not breed siblings. Though unusual in first generation inbreeding, it can cause problems and mutations (even more so since dwarf is a fairly small gene pool). 

I hope she is not pregnant and you can look into getting two more ratties for them


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

I am sorry to double post, but I would like to ask something. If she is pregnant(hopefully not tho ) and the pups are without mutation, I might like to adopt one. I've always loved Siamese and dwarf has been something I have searched for. 
Where do you live?


----------



## lovemyratties (Feb 8, 2012)

Oregon.
I would love to find people to adopt them if they are ok and if she is pregnant. 
I think I am going to get my male neutered when I get the money.


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

Dang....way too far...


----------



## lovemyratties (Feb 8, 2012)

I'd say I'd ship but I have no idea how much that would cost or how to even go about that safely.


----------



## ratjes (Mar 26, 2011)

In your profile you say you are an experienced rat owner then how can you "let them play" together or was it just going to be an "accidental" breeding since the combination is pretty fancy?
This forum is not about breeding but if you are serious about breeding it would be better to learn from experienced breeders.


----------



## lovemyratties (Feb 8, 2012)

I honestly usually watch them and this time I looked over at them and caught them in the act.
I immediately separated them and haven't let them play since. I have rats all my life and none of them have had babies or gotten pregnant when under my supervision. So this honestly was a mistake. IF she is pregnant I would keep them all if I had to. I just wanted to see if anyone wanted them if she is so I dont end up with more rats. But I COULD keep them all and I'm not selling them so apparently it wasn't on purpose. I have been researching breeding and looking into it but I dont think I am ready so I wasn't doing anything on purpose but I honestly think you are being rude. Thanks.


----------



## A.ngelF.eathers (Jul 6, 2011)

lovemyratties said:


> but I honestly think you are being rude. Thanks.


Call it being concerned for your rats. You most likely just let a direct inbreeding occur. I find it hard to believe you've let same sex rats play together throughout your life and never had this happen before. Blatant irresponsibility.


----------



## giggles_mcbug (Sep 10, 2011)

this post smells of intentional breeding.


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

This post is reeking of lies and intentional breeding. Locking.


----------

